# 2010 Stanley Cup Playoffs



## 4aprice (Apr 12, 2010)

There here.  One of my favorite times of the year.  Let's go Devils  Looking for a nice long run this year. Bring home #4.


Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## gorgonzola (Apr 12, 2010)

the fly guys were able to squeak past the rangers and will hopefully give your devils a tough time!


----------



## riverc0il (Apr 12, 2010)

Woo! I love two months of playoff entertainment. Go Bs!!


----------



## mondeo (Apr 12, 2010)

Hmm. Miller Time!


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Apr 13, 2010)

B's/ Sabres...should be an awesome series!!


----------



## jaywbigred (Apr 14, 2010)

Love it!!! Best time of year in any of the professional sports. Absolute wars. 

Let's Go Devils! 2 lines of scoring, 2 lines of shutdown D with counterstrike ability, a defense corp that just won the Jennings Trophy for least goals allowed this season, and of course Marty back there in net, due to have a good playoff after the last couple years....could be our year!!!! Just need a touch of special teams improvement, esp. the PP, and I think we have a great shot!







"You're next!"


----------



## gorgonzola (Apr 14, 2010)

hmm no - more of this


----------



## WJenness (Apr 14, 2010)

Can't wait...

Two weeks ago I was resigned to the B's getting blown out of the water by the Pens or Caps.

They've had a strong finish (6-3-1 in their last 10 games), and could make some noise against Buffalo.

Rumors of Ference coming back tomorrow and maybe Savard for the second round (though I really can't see that happening)... Hockey is alive and well in Boston.

Go B's!

I usually root for the Canucks too (Sedin brothers are sick), so I'll be up late a lot over the next few months .

I <3 Hockey.

-w


----------



## jaywbigred (Apr 14, 2010)

gorgonzola said:


> hmm no - more of this



Or this?


----------



## smitty77 (Apr 14, 2010)

WJenness said:


> Two weeks ago I was resigned to the B's getting blown out of the water by the Pens or Caps.
> 
> They've had a strong finish (6-3-1 in their last 10 games), and could make some noise against Buffalo.



Let's hope!  If they can keep this momentum going they MIGHT be able to squeak out of Round 1 in 6 or 7 games.  Go B's!!!


----------



## mondeo (Apr 14, 2010)

I think Bruins fans, and the press, are forgetting Miller turns it on under pressure. Sabres in 5, 2 shutouts.


----------



## riverc0il (Apr 14, 2010)

mondeo said:


> I think Bruins fans, and the press, are forgetting Miller turns it on under pressure. Sabres in 5, 2 shutouts.


Let's not forget about the regular season record of these two teams against each other....... :beer:


----------



## mondeo (Apr 14, 2010)

riverc0il said:


> Let's not forget about the regular season record of these two teams against each other....... :beer:


Sabres 2-0-2 with Miller in net? One loss with the backup-backup goalie, another as a Sabre's rest game?

Not buying that argument. Miller in net, Boston's anemic offense allows the defense to pinch that much more. They've already had to push to secure a playoff spot, the pressure a well rested Sabres team will have the Bruins beaten down by game 5, if they reach that far. All the intangibles are in Buffalo's favor.


----------



## gorgonzola (Apr 15, 2010)

jaywbigred said:


> Or this?



:-o stevens was a beast for sure - but right now i'd say the flyers are the more physical team. hey watch out for that blue line kovalchuck!!!


----------



## 4aprice (Apr 21, 2010)

gorgonzola said:


> :-o stevens was a beast for sure - but right now i'd say the flyers are the more physical team. hey watch out for that blue line kovalchuck!!!



The Flyers have mauled the Devils.  This is exactly what NJ has done to other teams in the past.  I didn't realize the Devils had become such a small team.   The defense has been pounded into submission.  Barring any miracles, and this is not the 2000 Devils so I don't see it, I will be interested to see what the Flyers can do against the Caps in the next round.  I'm not sold on Washington being that good and think the Flyers can manhandle them as well.  I personnally will be pulling for the Flyers as I can't stand Ovechkin (Sp?)and Washington.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## gorgonzola (Apr 21, 2010)

^ hopefully they can maul 'em one more time! i was a little worried in the first with the stoooopid penalties and kovalchucks goal but the flyers just put the hammer on them. great seeing goals from carter and briere and you gotta love dan carcillo!


----------



## gorgonzola (Apr 22, 2010)

rrrgh - both carter and gagne gone for foot surgeries. should still be able to dispose of the devils but this doesn't bode well...


----------



## jaywbigred (Apr 22, 2010)

gorgonzola said:


> rrrgh - both carter and gagne gone for foot surgeries. should still be able to dispose of the devils but this doesn't bode well...



You guys block a crap ton of shots. And while I agree the Flyers have been the better team, this series sure has been decided (so far) on special teams. In other words, win or lose, the refereeing has had a huge impact. I wish they'd just let 'em play. Who wants to see 16 power plays a game??????

The Flyers fans weren't even rooting against the Devils over the last couple games; it was all anti-ref (and rightfully so!).


----------



## 4aprice (Apr 23, 2010)

The refs were a bit over the top but lets not use that as an excuse.  The Devils were exposed as a very weak team.  Listening to Doc and Chico last night after the game "an era has ended".  Nothing lasts forever.  It was a good 15 year run (93-2010, 3 cups and a shot at 2 more) but my personal opinion is its time to gut the team and start over.  If that means missing the playoffs for a few years so be it.  Pittsburgh and Washington went through the same evolution and are now primed for good things.  I just pray we don't become the Islanders. (even they seemed to make progress with youth this season).  

The Flyers deserve all the credit in the world.  They played excellent hockey.  They were the better team by far.  I hope they can knock off Washington but the injuries to Carter and Gagne are going to hurt those chances. 

Alex

Lake Hopagtcong, NJ


----------



## gorgonzola (Apr 23, 2010)

flyers played a great tuff series, devils didn't and kovalchick (oops fruedian slip i guess) was a bust. i'm optimistic about washington if booosh stays hot - one thing for sure, they won't survive 8 pk's against washington


----------



## WJenness (Apr 23, 2010)

<4 hrs to Bruins / Sabres Game 5...

GO B'S!

-w


----------



## gorgonzola (Apr 29, 2010)

ding ding! round 2 flyers vs bruins... flyers in 6!


----------



## 4aprice (Apr 30, 2010)

gorgonzola said:


> ding ding! round 2 flyers vs bruins... flyers in 6!


.

Boy if the Flyers were healthy I'd pick them in a heartbeat.  The Bruins should be thanking the Devils.  While we went out with a whimper I guess we dinged up Philly pretty good.  Chara will be more of a force then any Devil D-man.  No prediction from here but I will be watching with interest.

How about the total choke of the Washington Capitals?  I'm so happy, it couldn't have happened to a more deserving city, fans and team in my opinion.  Ovechkin is so overrated and a dirty player to boot.  I really hope someone lays him out one of these days.  Their fans talk so much smack for a team thats never won or come close to winning the cup.  

I do think its nice to see 4 original 6 teams alive.  Philly and Pit are from the 1st expansion too.  Wouldn't have any problem seeing any of those teams win it all.  I can't stand seeing the Tampa's and Anahiem's win.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## 4aprice (Jun 10, 2010)

Congrats to The Chicago Blackhawks 2010 Stanley Cup Champions.  Chicago saved me a summer of having to put up with bragging Flyer fans.(plenty of them in the Poconos).  Philly put up a great run but its hard for me to be too sympathetic to them because they are such big rivals of my beloved Devils.   

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## marcski (Jun 10, 2010)

4aprice said:


> Congrats to The Chicago Blackhawks 2010 Stanley Cup Champions.  Chicago saved me a summer of having to put up with bragging Flyer fans.(plenty of them in the Poconos).  Philly put up a great run but its hard for me to be too sympathetic to them because they are such big rivals of my beloved Devils.
> 
> Alex
> 
> Lake Hopatcong, NJ



Agreed. But I cannot read the word "beloved" anymore without thinking of someone....


----------



## 4aprice (Jun 10, 2010)

marcski said:


> Agreed. But I cannot read the word "beloved" anymore without thinking of someone....



Good point.  Bad english usage on my behalf. Make it my favorite team the Devils.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## Puck it (Jun 10, 2010)

4aprice said:


> Congrats to The Chicago Blackhawks 2010 Stanley Cup Champions. Chicago saved me a summer of having to put up with bragging Flyer fans.(plenty of them in the Poconos). Philly put up a great run but its hard for me to be too sympathetic to them because they are such big rivals of my beloved Devils.
> 
> Alex
> 
> Lake Hopatcong, NJ


 

Blackhawks.  Best uni's in all of sports!!!!!!!


----------



## JimG. (Jun 10, 2010)

Just a tremendous shot in OT by Kane, even though he was just throwing it at the net.

It literally slid thru a puck sized hole.


----------



## gorgonzola (Jun 10, 2010)

crazy end to a crazy run from a die hard flyers fan. i wanted to see a game 7 but oh well, great series. i'd like to think how think it would have played out with some strong goaltending...


----------

